# ICD-10 - Healed Fracture



## LLRodgers (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if there is an ICD-10 code for Healing Fracture?

I know that for healing fracture you code the actual fracture code and add a letter D on the end of it for routine healing.  However, there is no letter for healed fracture.

I can find a Z code for Personal History of Healed or Old Fracture but that does not seem correct. (we are doing some testing in our office with ICD-10)

Any help is appreciated!

Thank you,
LLR


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Sep 30, 2015)

Take a look at Z09
I am thinking about it


----------



## busybee1625 (Nov 1, 2015)

we use z09 and z87.81 personal history of a healed traumatic fracture.


----------

